# Packaging For PVC Round Bars



## donniej (May 21, 2010)

I plan to start making some soaps using 2 and/or 3 inch PVC tubing as molds.  Does anyone have any ideas for packaging?  I need something cheap, easy and not made with plastic.  I was thinking of having some custom sized labels made and sticking them directly on the soap but I'd need to test this first as I'm not 100% sure they'll stay on.  

Any ideas, no matter how bizarre, are welcome  8)


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 21, 2010)

I have made round soaps almost since day 1 and the best thing I've found for wrapping is coffee filters...if you wanna go for a more organic look, the brown coffee filters look really nice... you just gather filter around and put your sticker on the folded part (I found some 3 inch round Kraft Brown stickers online and they look really nice with the brown filters) or you can go with the white... the nice thing about the coffee filters is you can still smell the soap through them. And the brown ones are made from recycled paper which is a nice earth-friendly touch. And they're cheap cheap cheap!!!


----------



## donniej (May 21, 2010)

That is the most brilliant idea I've heard all week!  THANK YOU!

That sounds easy for 3" soaps, since 3-1/2" is a common filter size.  Have you had any luck doing the same for 2" soaps?


----------



## agriffin (May 21, 2010)

That's what I use if I don't shrink wrap.  I use the brown "kraft" colored ones.  I've also had luck just sticking labels to the bars, but I find that they tend to get a bit yucky.  Maybe waterproof ones would work well- I just used kraft ones.  I did find that if I zapped the label a bit with a heat gun when I first put it directly on the soap it would stay on better. 

But honestly...go with coffee filters.







I've done two inch soap as well, but you have to trim down the coffee filter or you'll have too much material bunched up.  You could use a punch or something if you were doing a lot.


----------



## SoapyMom (May 22, 2010)

Wish I had thought of coffee filters before I rebatched 250 rounds into bars!!!  I HATE wrapping soap, and rounds were giving me a heck of a time!  grrrr....


----------



## madpiano (May 22, 2010)

HAs anyone got a picture of these coffee filters ? The only ones I have seen here are triangular and made from some porous material which wouldn't hold a sticker ?

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...mage_result&resnum=3&ct=image&ved=0CCgQ9QEwAg


----------



## Manchy (May 22, 2010)

:roll:  yeah, those are the same we have here, too. (yes, i even tried to wrap the soap with them, but no success.)

and i kept looking for other coffee filters, but could not find anything different. too bad, because this idea sounds so great!


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 22, 2010)

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:YGXZ ... ilters.jpg

Check here for a pic of brown coffee filters... they're everywhere here... Walmart and most grocery stores


----------



## madpiano (May 22, 2010)

ah, I think they are sold here for industrial coffee machines. Will have to have a look at Costco to see if they have any. 

How do stickers hold on them though ? They are made from some kind of soft paper and are quite stiff, is that not a problem ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2010)

http://www.greenlinepaper.com/kitchen-restaurant/coffee-filters/coffee-filters/prod_49.html

Here is another link


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 22, 2010)

Not stiff at all... stickers stay on very well.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 31, 2010)

The round coffee filters work great... but I like to see my pretty soaps as well as smell them so I prefer to shrink wrap. Either way I use a small round sticker on front and back to label them.

I believe Jaaret also posted a tutorial a while back where he did something similar for round soaps using colored tissue paper.
Here it is:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7213


----------



## opalgirl (Jun 2, 2010)

I use 5x8 cello bags tied with raffia.  I print a label and just slide it in front of the soap and an ingredient list slid behind the soap.  You can see the soap and it looks really nice.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I've used coffee filters for years on round & oval soaps. Even after being packed & unpacked, the soap wrapped in coffee filters continued to look great!

You can smell the soap through the coffee filter, too.


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 23, 2010)

What a great idea..thank you for sharing


----------

